# Matt Kroc Is Now A Woman



## CDG (Mar 13, 2016)

I had zero idea that this had happened.  I don't really care one way or the other, just was a big piece of news in the lifting world that I wasn't tracking on. 

Kroc: From Matt to Janae | T Nation


----------



## A53 (Mar 15, 2016)

Daaamn... THAT was a powerful article.  I didn't expect what it delivered.

And he knew since he was 5?  Fck.  

She looks good.  But how does a guy (sorry: girl) like that need to save up money for a breast job?  I woulda thought he'd (fck...  she) have been raking it in for all these years.  Haven't yet decided yet whether or not I believe the having to save part.  If true... dbl fck.  It's gotta be awful to be a well-known... individual... get outted to everyone on YouTube, goggled at for entertainment... and be poor (not rich), too.  Gotta suck.  

It was a moving article.  Def thanks for posting.


----------

